# Cold Weather Brake Pad Freezing...



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey folks,
My 2006 Maxima has this problem where when starting the car as the engine and weather are cold (below freezing), the brake pad hardens up and freezes. It takes several hard presses of the pedal before it softens up and starts to work properly. This happens early in the morning (given the above cold limitations). Thankfully, the brakes do appear to work when pushed very hard, even though the pedal strongly resists being pressed down.

This has generally gotten worse through the last winter or two... (it used to start working after pressing it 1-2 times, now it's up to 6-8). I'm hoping I don't at some point soon find myself without brakes...

I have researched and this was a problem for Altima's of the same generation but I'm not seeing any instances of it happening to Maximas...

Does anyone have any idea what might be going on?

Thanks,

PS. The vehicle itself is not "that old" and only has 140k km's (so original parts? Maybe that's the issue?)..

Alin


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like a booster or check valve issue, probably the latter. You can try cleaning it out with fuel system cleaner, there may be some gum in there. Otherwise try replacing it.


----------



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi VStar,
I opened up the rubber hose and on the booster side, it was pressurized. Is this normal? The vehicle has not been moved in a week.

As well, I didn't have fuel system cleaner so used Sensor Kleen. It only flowed from the booster side towards the other side and only flowed slowly, but not entirely [as in, some fluid remained on the booster side when the valve closed(?) back up]. I hope this is normal?

If it worked... I don't know... should find out in the next weeks/months depending on the weather... lol

Thank you,


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the valve is restricted. The check valve's job is basically to let air out of the booster but not back in. That keeps a reserve of vacuum inside the booster so the brakes still work normally when engine vacuum drops, like when climbing a long hill at WOT. The valve should have relatively free flow from the booster side to the engine side, but zero flow from the engine side to the booster side.


----------

